

FBI Opens News Corp. Hacking Probe - jsherry
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304521304576446140540425386.html

======
sudonim
Today I learned: "News Corp. also owns The Wall Street Journal."

~~~
jimmyjim
News Corp. owns quite a lot of things -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assets_owned_by_News_Co...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assets_owned_by_News_Corporation)

------
anigbrowl
"Time shall unfold what plaited cunning hides."

------
pasbesoin
Call me when they open a _prosecution_.

(We have lots of "investigations", these days. As often as not, for show
rather than effect.)

